
Is the NSA Doing More Harm Than Good in Not Disclosing Exploits? - gok
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/09/25/is-the-nsa-doing-more-harm-than-good-in-not-disclosing-exploits-zero-days/
======
true_tuna
Obviously.

~~~
hhhxyxyy
No, it is not obvious at all. The article covers pros and cons with a
necessary set of assumptions as well.

Commoditizing open, trustworthy solutions becomes mandatory for a free and
open society. We are clearly far from that, so the Wild West dystopia
continues, with the privileged few in control of their privacy. Most don’t
care as culture is now open for the new generation, like a dystopian hi tech
version of free love again.

In the short term, it’s incumbent on you to devise your own trusted solutions
to work around the ever persistent series of vulns in the majority if not all
the tech we hold dear.

~~~
tobltobs
> to devise your own trusted solutions to work around the ever persistent
> series of vulns ....

How would you for example work around something like the Equifax breach?

